# Bog Oak Half Logs (only 4)



## Russianwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

Closed

Found some more but I honestly don't have the funds to front this one right now so I'm going to offer it as a group buy. I don't have these in my hands so you'll have to be patient with any questions.

There are ONLY 4 pieces available right now and I have pics of all 4.

they are all around 12-16% on the moisture meter and have some end checks, but they don't look to go in far as you can see on the 3rd pic of piece 3 which has a cut side.

Pieces 1 & 2 will be $165 each shipped in the states (overseas I'll have to figure out the shipping), Piece 3 will be $150, and Piece 4 will be $120 shipped in the states. These will fit in the large flat rate box.

I would like one for myself but I can wait until he has more.

Now for pics.

Piece 1 - 9 inches long x 6.5 inches wide x 4 inches tall and 2.6kg










Piece 2 - 7.5 x 8.5 x 3.5 and 2.1kg









Piece 3 - 9 x 6 x 3.5 and 1.8kg













Piece 4 - 5 x 8.5 x 3.5 and 1.5kg


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

Forgot to mention that JBPaul has dibs on number 1 if he wants it.


----------



## jbpaul (Sep 20, 2008)

I'll take pieces 1 and 2.


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 20, 2008)

PM sent JB

Pieces 3 & 4 are still up for grabs.


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 20, 2008)

All Gone Guys. Payments Pending


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 20, 2008)

Payment has been sent Eastwards (paypal account is nearly at $0 again  :frown: ). I'll let you guys know when I get confirmation of shipment and when they arrive.


----------

